# Serious incident in/around KFC Brixton - man assaulted and later dies



## editor (May 27, 2011)

Looks like something nasty occurred in Brixton tonight, right next to (or possibly in) the KFC (Coldharbour Lane/Brixton Rd, opposite the Ritzy).

The road was closed and taped off, there were several police cars and paramedics on the scene and around 1145pm, an ambulance sped off towards the hospital with a full, sirens blazing police escort. 

Twitter is full of the usual rumours (stabbings/shootings etc) but one thing is for sure: someone got hurt tonight 

Anyone know any more?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Not seen or heard anything. 
BBC London said that the road is still (05:30) part closed after an incident.


BBC London update said that a man is in a serious condition after a fight.


----------



## princess_k (May 27, 2011)

I asked the police about it last night and they said it was a 'very serious assault' and it was outside rather than inside KFC. Still all cordoned off when I went past this morning at 8.30am so must be pretty bad.


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

the cynic in me says it must've been a white person if they went to the trouble of closing the whole of CHL. there's been fatal stabbings on that corner that they havent bothered doing that for.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

From the South London Press:


> A MAN is fighting for his life after being assaulted outside a fast food takeaway.
> Cops said the man, described as in his 30s, was in a “critical condition” after the assault.
> The attack happened outside KFC in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, at around 10pm last night (Thursday).
> The busy road was sealed-off this morning. Scotland Yard was this morning unable to state whether the victim had been stabbed or not.
> ...


Gabi: I've seen parts of CHL similarly closed for assaults on all shades of folk.


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

we'll see

my bedroom looks down on that corner and in 2 years ive not seen such a police presence or that amount of police tape. normally they close off a very small area.


----------



## domc (May 27, 2011)

yeah, I saw it go down.  

I'd just come out of the Ritzy after watching Win Win (great film btw).

We were waiting at the bus-stop when a bottle smashed on the road next to us thrown by some guys on the other side of the road from the kfc (northbound side of the road) which was intended to hit a couple of white guys that were just crossing the road, coming away from the people on the other side of the road.

They were clearly pissed off by the people on the other side of the road, no idea why though, I could hear them saying something but can't remember what I head them say.

Then the two guys that had crossed the road started heading towards the tube station but barely got a few feet before the guy in the white t-shirt said to his friend 'watch out for this one coming up here' (or something), they hastily turned round.  I then saw a black guy come up the pavement towards KFC from the tube-station with what looked like a make-shift axe (!).  He was wielding it above his head, clearly looking to do some damage to these two guys.  The two guys went into the KFC but then came out seconds later, the guy with the make-shift axe swung it at the guy in the white t-shirt who managed to deflect it.  At this point a bus had arrived and everyone at the bus stop was trying to avoid the fight.  I stepped onto the bus and was looking out as the scene behind me and I saw the guy swing again.  I swiped my oyster card and turned round again and the guy in the white t-shirt was lying unconscious on the ground, not moving.

As the bus pulled away my g/f was calling 999 but a police car had already arrived.

Very serious, that make-shift axe looked seriously hefty too.  Must have hurt, the guy the got hit must have been hit in the head with it.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

What kind of fucking nutter carries a makeshift axe out with them for the night? Jeez.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Oh shit, that sounds ugly domc.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2011)

Jesus.  We'd just come out of the pub when the road was being taped off but the police wouldn't say what had happened.  I hope they caught that maniac and I hope the poor fella is ok


----------



## leanderman (May 27, 2011)

domc said:


> yeah, I saw it go down. Etc it.


 
A guy beats someone up with an axe in front of dozens of witnesses and CCTV cameras?

Surely this will lead to a conviction.

If the police don't already, they should post an officer on that KFC corner outside their normal 'office' hours.


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2011)

The whole area is constantly monitored by cctv, hence the police arriving so quickly.  In fact they could probably have arrived sooner, I suspect, but had to get enough people to attend the scene?


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

at a guess i'd say it was a 'drug' (oregano) deal by out of towners gone tits up. shitty.


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> A guy beats someone up with an axe in front of dozens of witnesses and CCTV cameras?
> 
> Surely this will lead to a conviction.
> 
> If the police don't already, they should post an officer on that KFC corner outside their normal 'office' hours.



that corners totally safe now. if the cops want to get the cunts responsible i'd suggest they post an officer outside the lloyds/off license on acre lane which is where all the dealers have moved to.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

First press story I have seen 
http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/...e=Man fighting for life after Brixton assault



> A MAN is fighting for his life after being assaulted outside a fast food takeaway.
> *Cops* said the man, described as in his 30s, was in a “critical condition” after the assault.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First press story I have seen
> http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/...e=Man fighting for life after Brixton assault


Yes, that'll be the one I fully quoted and linked to an hour ago!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> that corners totally safe now.


 
Nor for the guy clouted with the homemade axe it aint.


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like it started elsewhere. Pure coincidence the final attack happened there


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes, that'll be the one I fully quoted and linked to an hour ago!


 
Oh yeah, sorry


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> that corners totally safe now.



I sort of agree with you.  I wouldn't say totally but it's a fuckload better than it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> Sounds like it started elsewhere. Pure coincidence the final attack happened there



What makes you say that?


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

Just the description of events from domc


----------



## domc (May 27, 2011)

The guy came running up the road pretty quickly with that weapon.  I'm betting it was hidden somewhere nearby as it was far to big to be concealed on someone.  I wouldn't call any place with nearby hidden weapons 'safe' myself.


The guy doing the attacking was pretty brazen about it and wasn't put off by 30-40 on-lookers.

Hopefully the police will get some decent CCTV footage.


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

have u called them to pass on what you saw?


----------



## gabi (May 27, 2011)

by the way, i guess what people call 'safe' is relative. i dont feel threatened there like i do when i go into the off license on acre lane where theyve shunted the dealers who used to frequent that corner.

drug tourists kicking off at yardies and getting a kicking themselves are not an uncommon sight in the general vicinity unfortunately. an axe is extreme though.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

If the axe man is a dealer no doubt there'll be some public pressure to clean up the corner by the Acre Lane bus stop. Does anyone know what the police policy is for street dealing at the moment? There's been a lot of stop and search recently, and quite a few arrests. http://cms.met.police.uk/met/boroug...s/lambeth_officers_swoop_in_on_street_dealers For a while there was an officer standing outside KFC all day as a deterrent. And there are lots of extra officers in the borough because of Project Hannah. http://cms.met.police.uk/met/boroughs/lambeth/04how_are_we_doing/news/project_hannah_update It will be interesting to see how the police respond to this attack. If they do arrest a bunch of dealers, new ones will take their place. And the new ones are more likely to be the reckless Jamaican variety. Which might be why so many low profile dealers seem to be tolerated year after year by the police.


----------



## stevebradley (May 27, 2011)

The council knows there's an issue with the lot who hang around on Acre Lane, and that they can be pretty intimidating.

I can only guess that, in the grand scheme of things, the police in Brixton believe they have bigger fish to fry than street drug dealers. Every so often they do a clamp-down and try to catch the suppliers further up the chain. But as mentioned above - as soon as you take out a few of the street guys or even someone further up the chain, the void gets filled very quickly. It's a thankless task for the police really.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

Just spoke to a detective who is looking for witnesses and CCTV recordings. He said the axe was actually a pole, and that the villain ran off down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## leanderman (May 27, 2011)

stevebradley said:


> The council knows there's an issue with the lot who hang around on Acre Lane, and that they can be pretty intimidating. .


 
Very intimidating. At 1.30am, when I pass each night, there is quite a little gang outside lloyds bank. Not good, but what can you do?


----------



## trabuquera (May 27, 2011)

erm, you could try getting used to it perhaps? I pass these guys at least twice a day (at all hours of day and night), am regularly in and out of the offlicence they hang about outside, and have never had any trouble whatsoever with any of them. The only 'intimidation' I've ever had was from some of their roughneck female hangers-on and once or twice from some kids hanging about who probably weren't even connected to the dealers, and got a bit stroppy when I declined to buy alcohol for them. I'm not trying to be all happy clappy "let's all get along" about these guys - we've not got to the meet & greet or name-asking stage or anything - but appearances can be deceptive. If you're not looking to buy drugs or cause fights the Acre Lane crew seem happy to ignore you and let you ignore them.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> erm, you could try getting used to it perhaps? I pass these guys at least twice a day (at all hours of day and night), am regularly in and out of the offlicence they hang about outside, and have never had any trouble whatsoever with any of them. The only 'intimidation' I've ever had was from some of their roughneck female hangers-on and once or twice from some kids hanging about who probably weren't even connected to the dealers, and got a bit stroppy when I declined to buy alcohol for them. I'm not trying to be all happy clappy "let's all get along" about these guys - we've not got to the meet & greet or name-asking stage or anything - but appearances can be deceptive. If you're not looking to buy drugs or cause fights the Acre Lane crew seem happy to ignore you and let you ignore them.


You wouldn't want 'em hanging about your doorstep though, would you?


----------



## _angel_ (May 27, 2011)

Why does so much violence seem to happen in takeaways or fast food places?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Why does so much violence seem to happen in takeaways or fast food places?


It's because it's where gangs, drunk people and ne'er do wells like to gather.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Just spoke to a detective who is looking for witnesses and CCTV recordings. He said the axe was actually a pole, and that the villain ran off down Coldharbour Lane.


 
My friend saw him.


----------



## trabuquera (May 27, 2011)

No, editor, I would not want the Acre Lane lot right on my doorstep - although they're so close to it it's sort of a moot point. But (with respect) I wouldn't want a pub or club crowd on my doorstep either. Or a Starbucks. again, I'm NOT saying "there's no problem at all here" when someone got their head kicked in yesterday (in an incident where we don't know the background, btw). Just that having a big group of guys hanging about obviously selling drugs might LOOK like a major public order problem all the time, when actually the level of real violence/harassment they commit is pretty small.

Further than that, on 'how much drug dealing are you prepared to tolerate and where and at what hours of the day' - the issues are so complicated I think i've forgotten any opinions I might ever have had about it. You can't stamp out street dealing, for the reasons outlined above. It's very hard to design a policy which eliminates dealing of some drugs but not others. You can't stamp out dealing altogether in any location (even assuming you wanted to), for the reasons above. So how SHOULD the police or the community or whoever be policing this issue, as it applies to Brixton and the Acre Lane bus stops? not challenging you, just expressing the roots of my own confusion.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Why does so much violence seem to happen in takeaways or fast food places?


 
They're open late, so drunks with the munchies go there. And street dealers get their meals there. Plus the KFC and Macdonalds in Brixton are on corners and they have toilets where drugs can be stashed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2011)

...and underpaid staff who don't get paid enough, or feel like their interests are looked after enough to intervene.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They're open late, so drunks with the munchies go there. And street dealers get their meals there. Plus the KFC and Macdonalds in Brixton are on corners and they have toilets where drugs can be stashed.


 is that where they stash them?


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

I think I'd rather have a Starbucks, to be fair.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> So how SHOULD the police or the community or whoever be policing this issue, as it applies to Brixton and the Acre Lane bus stops?



Good question. With no answers I can think of. Apart from legalising drugs. Which will never happen here.  You could increase the arrest and conviction rate by throwing more money at the problem. (Which would also mean building more prisons.) But the problem wouldn't diminish because the flow of new dealers can't be stopped.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> is that where they stash them?



It's been known. That's why the police pressured KFC to have the electric lock/request system. But you still get officers in there searching for stashes under the sinks etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It's been known. That's why the police pressured KFC to have the electric lock/request system. But you still get officers in there searching for stashes under the sinks etc.


 i'm gonna have a rummidge next week when i'm in town. thanks for the tip!


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2011)

doesn't look like you want to be the dude who stole these guys stash tbf orang.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

how would he know?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 27, 2011)

why do these things always seem to happen outside fastfood outlets?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> why do these things always seem to happen outside fastfood outlets?


 
that question has already been asked and answered


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> how would he know?


 
you want to take your chances with an axe in the head for a 16th of oregano?


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2011)

I'm amazed two people felt the need to even ask


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> you want to take your chances with an axe in the head for a 16th of oregano?


 
perhaps


----------



## Mrs Redboots (May 27, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It's been known. That's why the police pressured KFC to have the electric lock/request system. But you still get officers in there searching for stashes under the sinks etc.



I thought that McDo's, at least, made its toilets available to the general public under the Community Toilets scheme, so anybody could go in there, whether for the purpose for which they were designed or to stash drugs!


----------



## leanderman (May 27, 2011)

Legalisation is the way forward. Although I'd probably start taking drugs then.


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

I'm told by someone who knows the local crims that the assailant isn't a local dealer. He had an argument with 3 white guys inside KFC, went away and came back with a length of pipe. It's assumed he must be a yardie to be that violent in a public place. He left his prints on the KFC window.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Legalisation is the way forward. Although I'd probably start taking drugs then.


 
I'm just waiting for the day till I can buy crack.


----------



## mwareing1 (May 27, 2011)

I was in KFC at the time it all went off. It was weird....As the comotion happened all very quick. Three guys came in to KFC and looked like they stole the table cleaner and ran off when they went out side. Then i went to the door of KFC and saw the guy with this massive pole run towards the door. Every one in KFC ran towards the tables as they saw what was coming. The problem was the guy with the pole was disorientated as the door to KFC doesnt push open. He then ran off. The next thing the guy obviously got hit and was lieing on his back outside. Didnt feel very hungry after all this!


----------



## reubeniz (May 28, 2011)

Prob unrelated but thought id stick it here.

40 mins ago on coldharbour Lane just passed the bridge, in the road outside Brixton Village and the Nuclear Dawn mural.  There was a fight 3 on 1 black guys involving chains.  The 1 was approached by the 3 and beaten unconscious.  A sustained attack until he dropped, then they ran.  The road is closed off, area is tapped up surrounding 1 or 2 -left- items.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2011)

reubeniz said:


> Prob unrelated but thought id stick it here.
> 
> 40 mins ago on coldharbour Lane just passed the bridge, in the road outside Brixton Village and the Nuclear Dawn mural.  There was a fight 3 on 1 black guys involving chains.  The 1 was approached by the 3 and beaten unconscious.  A sustained attack until he dropped, then they ran.  The road is closed off, area is tapped up surrounding 1 or 2 -left- items.


Fucking hell. What's the matter with these people?


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2011)

reubeniz said:


> Prob unrelated but thought id stick it here.
> 
> 40 mins ago on coldharbour Lane just passed the bridge, in the road outside Brixton Village and the Nuclear Dawn mural.  There was a fight 3 on 1 black guys involving chains.  The 1 was approached by the 3 and beaten unconscious.  A sustained attack until he dropped, then they ran.  The road is closed off, area is tapped up surrounding 1 or 2 -left- items.


 

It was taped off when I went past at around 1.15.


----------



## stuff_it (May 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm gonna have a rummidge next week when i'm in town. thanks for the tip!


 
*makes note to check next time she is in Brixton*




Global Stoner said:


> I'm just waiting for the day till I can buy crack.


 
You can....just go to the Lloyds TSB on Acre Lane....


----------



## reubeniz (May 28, 2011)

> It was taped off when I went past at around 1.15.



The person who told me was still looking a little shocked and it was their "40 mins ago"  Maybe more shocked/stoned than i realized as that would make them a couple of hours out.


----------



## leanderman (May 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. What's the matter with these people?


 
it's like the wild west. can't the police get a grip? how can this be happening under their noses, time after time.


----------



## bar123bar123 (May 30, 2011)

I know the poor guy invoved and his family turned off the life support machine last night!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

bar123bar123 said:


> I know the poor guy invoved and his family turned off the life support machine last night!


That's terrible news.   I saw the ambulance speed down Coldharbour Lane and could tell it was very serious. 

 Do you know anything more about the incident?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

It's been announced that the guy has died in hospital. The Met is launching a murder investigation.


----------



## bar123bar123 (May 30, 2011)

I will probably hear more today but i know he has a young daughter and is from the Waterloo/ Bermondsey area.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

killer b said:


> you want to take your chances with an axe in the head for a 16th of oregano?


 
i think ou should give it a go and we'll see what happens.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> *stupid comment removed*


Do you think that's an appropriate comment considering the guy has just died and his friend is posting here?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Do you think that's an appropriate comment considering the guy has just died and his friend is posting here?


 
probably not but i hadn't read the whole thread when i replied to orang utan and now you've quoted it there's no point in editing my post.


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2011)

bar123bar123 said:


> I know the poor guy invoved and his family turned off the life support machine last night!


 
That's terrible news.


----------



## miah-a (May 30, 2011)

bar123bar123 said:


> I know the poor guy invoved and his family turned off the life support machine last night!


 
how sad. Feel for his child. 

Let's hope for a swift investigation and life sentance for the scum involved.


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I'm amazed two people felt the need to even ask


 
It's not something I'd expect to happen round here, I've worked in a fast food place and never saw anything like this, fortunately.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

i've been thumped in a vicar lane kebab shop more times than i care to remember


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been thumped in a vicar lane kebab shop more times than i care to remember


 
Oh now I come to think of it I was nearly sexually assaulted in that kebab shop --- but that is Leeds city centre and it was night, I was thinking more of suburban takeaways like the KFC in Armley.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been thumped in a vicar lane kebab shop more times than i care to remember


 
so rummaging about for drugs in a toilet in a kfc in brixton may not be the best idea


----------



## StanSmith (May 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They're open late, so drunks with the munchies go there. And street dealers get their meals there. Plus the KFC and Macdonalds in Brixton are on corners and they have toilets where drugs can be stashed.


 
Feckin hell no wonder I cant stop eating Macky Hash Browns!!


----------



## Laughing Toad (May 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They're open late, so drunks with the munchies go there. And street dealers get their meals there. Plus the KFC and Macdonalds in Brixton are on corners and they have toilets where drugs can be stashed.


 
I was in McDonald's toilets today, and I had a look. I don't think it would be possible to store drugs there. The cistern is integrated into the wall and there aren't any obvious nooks or crannies.


----------



## StanSmith (May 30, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> I was in McDonald's toilets today, and I had a look. I don't think it would be possible to store drugs there. The cistern is integrated into the wall and there aren't any obvious nooks or crannies.



Shit......no wonder they always used to say its McDonalds own coke (younger McDon fans wont remember this).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

is this the place to be joking about now we know what's happened?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> is this the place to be joking about now we know what's happened?


 
because it's quite alright to crack jokes when you're told someone's been set about with a make-shift axe but not when they've died?


----------



## StanSmith (May 30, 2011)

No its not and i apologise, but a i thought a little "humor" might lighten things a little.

I dont know Brixton at all but these problems are springing up everywhere, I live a few miles from Wolverhampton and the amount of stabbings/shootings that are linked to drugs is growing all the while. Good people are starting to get nonchalant about it, another young un killed and nobody is really suprised/bothered it really is terrible but thats what happens when things get so common place.

But whats the answer? Zero tollerance? Total tollerance? I dont know, i really wish i did.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13595377



> Det Insp Will Reynolds said: "We have yet to trace the two friends that were with the victim. They had left the scene prior to police arrival.
> 
> "We urge them to come forward and make themselves known. They are key to understanding what may have led up to the altercation.



That is odd, there must have been some unpleasant altercations before, but would have thought they would have come forward.


----------



## Laughing Toad (May 30, 2011)

StanSmith said:


> I dont know Brixton at all but these problems are springing up everywhere . . .



In Colharbour ward, where this happened, reported '_Violence Against the Person_' crime seems to be falling slightly.


----------



## Laughing Toad (May 30, 2011)

Actually it's Ferndale ward. But it's falling there too.


----------



## StanSmith (May 30, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> Actually it's Ferndale ward. But it's falling there too.



Well its good that its falling somewhere, but I dont believe those police stats, infact i dont belive the police most of the time


----------



## yardbird (May 30, 2011)

Anounced dead I fear


----------



## nick h. (May 30, 2011)

A witness told me the pipe looked like a piece of drainpipe with some sort of fitting on the end.  It was obvious that the injury was likely to be fatal. McDonalds was packed at the time, but everyone scarpered instantly. Nobody wants to be called as a witness in a case like this.


----------



## story (May 30, 2011)

I went by there the next day and judging by the amount of claret on the ground and other signs, I was surprised to hear he was alive at all. What a dreadful weekend it must have been for his family.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2011)

So, were there two deaths between Thursday and Saturday then? One outside KFC and one further down CHL?


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> So, were there two deaths between Thursday and Saturday then? One outside KFC and one further down CHL?


 
According to nick h on the other thread, the CHL one was fatal too.


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2011)

nick h. said:


> A witness told me the pipe looked like a piece of drainpipe with some sort of fitting on the end.  It was obvious that the injury was likely to be fatal. McDonalds was packed at the time, but everyone scarpered instantly. Nobody wants to be called as a witness in a case like this.


 

Similarly loads of people must have seen the CHL incident.  I asked the lady who runs the fruit stall under the arches what had happened and she claimed ignorance.  Clearly she must have seen it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

nick h. said:


> A witness told me the pipe looked like a piece of drainpipe with some sort of fitting on the end.  It was obvious that the injury was likely to be fatal. McDonalds was packed at the time, but everyone scarpered instantly. Nobody wants to be called as a witness in a case like this.


 
being called as a witness is a load of shit and having done it once i would be unlikely to do it again


----------



## story (May 31, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Similarly loads of people must have seen the CHL incident.  I asked the lady who runs the fruit stall under the arches what had happened and she claimed ignorance.  Clearly she must have seen it.


 


She may not have seen the details, only that something was happening.

She may have seen what was happening but not wanted to leave her pitch and get close up to what was going on.

She may have seen plenty but not have wanted to get into a conversation with someone she didn't know.

She may have been away for a pee, or on the phone, or in the back.

She may not have realised the seriousness of the situation and not paid proper attention.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2011)

On the other hand over the years I have witnessed several violent incidents where the perp was arrested (one involving a gun although amazingly that was the only one where no-one was injured) and I was the only person who came forward as a witness. I was only asked to give a statement once and, as with all cases I never heard another word at all.


----------



## story (May 31, 2011)

Yer, that's happened to me an all. (Also, once the police came round to take a statement from me and they proceeded to make shit up. So I refused to sign or complete the statement and they buggered off in a snit.)


----------



## RaverDrew (May 31, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Similarly loads of people must have seen the CHL incident.  I asked the lady who runs the fruit stall under the arches what had happened and she claimed ignorance.  Clearly she must have seen it.


 
So you thought the best thing to do would be to go on a local internet messageboard to insinuate she was lying ? 

The gossip and tittle tattle on these boards relating to serious crime has become fucking ridiculous of recent.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> So you thought the best thing to do would be to go on a local internet messageboard to insinuate she was lying ?
> 
> The gossip and tittle tattle on these boards relating to serious crime has become fucking ridiculous of recent.


 
more tittle than tattle though, in't it.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

They've named the guy who was murdered as Alper Pasha.
Here's the Met's statement:


> A murder investigation is under way after the victim of an assault in Brixton on Thursday, 26 May, died.
> 
> At approximately 23:05hrs a 43-year-old man was hit over the head with a blunt object.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> On the other hand over the years I have witnessed several violent incidents where the perp was arrested (one involving a gun although amazingly that was the only one where no-one was injured) and I was the only person who came forward as a witness. I was only asked to give a statement once and, as with all cases I never heard another word at all.


 
Yes and the last time I witnessed a serious assault in CHL me and my friend were the only witnesses to come forward and go to court. The attack was 3 on 1 and they used knives. It was in daytime and witnessed by a lot of people. The victim almost died.

People complain about this kind of violence but dont come forward as witnesses.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

leanderman said:


> If the police don't already, they should post an officer on that KFC corner outside their normal 'office' hours.


 
They used to - and indeed occasionally still do.

Mind you, it didn't help me when i actually got mugged there, about a decade ago, in front of a couple of cops, who didn't care one bit.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> A witness told me the pipe looked like a piece of drainpipe with some sort of fitting on the end.  It was obvious that the injury was likely to be fatal. McDonalds was packed at the time, but everyone scarpered instantly. Nobody wants to be called as a witness in a case like this.


 
So the bloke that did it *could* possibly have just ripped a bit of cast drain off a wall and gone for it. Am surprised they haven't got the whole thing on cctv.

And I got mugged in Market Square, Nottingham in front of two coppers, a security guard, and about 20 people. No one did owt then either, it's not just a Brixton thing.


----------



## playing4change (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13636038


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

24 year old from Brixton Hill charged with murder 

http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9064475.UPDATE__Man_charged_with_KFC_murder/


----------



## jpm (Jun 3, 2011)

editor said:


> 24 year old from Brixton Hill charged with murder
> 
> http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9064475.UPDATE__Man_charged_with_KFC_murder/



Streatham Guardian's rubbish at geography - Cowley Road's off Brixton Road not Hill (by Mostyn Gardens)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

editor said:


> 24 year old from Brixton Hill charged with murder
> 
> http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9064475.UPDATE__Man_charged_with_KFC_murder/



Good



jpm said:


> Streatham Guardian's rubbish at geography - Cowley Road's off Brixton Road not Hill (by Mostyn Gardens)



I was sitting there trying to think where it was wondering how I couldn't know Cowley Road.  They fucked up months ago with another one saying Brixton Hill which was actually on a road off Streatham Place.  They really need to get their act together or look at a map


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2011)

SLP isn't much better. They will often say Brixton and Loughborough Junction streets are in Stockwell because they seem to think SW9 is always Stockwell.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> SLP isn't much better. They will often say Brixton and Loughborough Junction streets are in Stockwell because they seem to think SW9 is always Stockwell.


 

You could understand a non-regional paper making that mistake, but local rags should really know better


----------

